# Pen Turning?



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I know there's several hear that make knives, so I'm assuming there are also some pen turners on here. I've never done it, have a very vague idea of how to do it, but am wanting to learn. I'm not looking for another job, rather just another a hobby since I only have 99 others. I'd appreciate any advice on equipment needs, tutorials for beginners, and any tips or tricks to the trade. 

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It would be easy to say, get this lathe, get these tools, don't forget to pick up XYZ also. We could do that, and still might.

However I suggest looking back to the start of this forum and read. Several "Buy Lists" but other information shared by members that are far more important....safety, tips, wood toxicity, dust collection, it just goes on. 

If you have specific questions post up and someone will answer or point you in the right direction.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

bill said:


> It would be easy to say, get this lathe, get these tools, don't forget to pick up XYZ also. We could do that, and still might.
> 
> However I suggest looking back to the start of this forum and read. Several "Buy Lists" but other information shared by members that are far more important....safety, tips, wood toxicity, dust collection, it just goes on.
> 
> If you have specific questions post up and someone will answer or point you in the right direction.


Thank you...I will look back some. Until last night I had no idea this sub-forum even existed. I have a garage full of tools, but no lathe just yet. I'll post back with specific questions after searching previous posts.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Figuring out what to do with all the pens you will make should be high on your list too
Guys turning and selling pens are a dime a dozen at local craft shows and flea markets....not that they are not any good it's just a saturated market and a tuff sell according to a lot of the guys that I know who have been turning pens for years.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

boltmaster said:


> Figuring out what to do with all the pens you will make should be high on your list too
> Guys turning and selling pens are a dime a dozen at local craft shows and flea markets....not that they are not any good it's just a saturated market and a tuff sell according to a lot of the guys that I know who have been turning pens for years.


I don't think I would be in it for the profit, more just a hobby. I'm sure my wife can think of plenty of people to give them to as gifts.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If you are in or near Houston, my suggestion is to get in contact with Bill Berry...(281) 479 8073

He is an expert turner and gives lessons at your home or shop very inexpensively. A day spent with Bill will teach you more from scratch than a year of trial and error...and he will tell you exactly what you need to begin with...and that can save a lot of money by you not buying all the things you think you need...but do not..LOL..

He started me and did it right..Over 10 years I must have turned a couple of thousand pens..mostly give aways.. It's a lot of fun and folks will really think you are talented...when actually it is not too complicated at all with the correct equipment... Gonna add a pix at the bottom of this post of what we did that first day...and I had never touched a lathe before..LOL.. He made me turn a LOG into a pen..pretty funny pix with the shavings I made...but I DID make a pen...LOL

Link below is the local Woodturners organization. Attend a meeting and join..You will be amazed at what they do...and what you can do...

Addendum:.. I might just know an old fart that has ALL the tools needed and health reasons stopped him from doing any more in the shop... Before I sell out I gotta talk to Son and see if he needs any of the tools...but if not...you could have access to ALL tools necessary. You may prefer to buy your own stuff brand new (I did)..but none of the equipment is expensive anyway..

http://gulfcoastwoodturners.org/NEWSLETTERS/2016-02 Feb Newsletter.pdf


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's a great photo...I had it saved on a different computer for a long time...lost it when it went south. Glad to see it again


----------



## Salty_Ag (Mar 23, 2016)

BrandonH,

I would suggest contacting your local woodturners group and if you are near any larger cities they might even have a pen turners group and attending some meetings. This is a great venue for talking with experience guys/gals and also you might be able to find some used tools/equipment (and wood usually free) for sale cheaper than the local classifieds. I am a member of the South Texas Woodturners Club and we operate out of the Victoria/Crossroads area and the members typically know of local resources for tools/wood and offer it to club members at a discount.

Take care,


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to 2cool Salty Ag


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Jim, surely you wouldn't part with your favorite band saw.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Viking48 said:


> Jim, surely you wouldn't part with your favorite band saw.



That's what I was thinking!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Jim, surely you wouldn't part with your favorite band saw.


LOL..I still can't even walk past that thing without getting the yips...



trodery said:


> That's what I was thinking!!!!


Right !!! Got too much invested in that killer....you BANDIT !!!!....
:rotfl:


----------

